# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Etimologjia e emrit Pellazg

## Henri

*ETHYMOLOGJIA E EMRIT - PELLAZG 



ETNONOMI - PELLGAZ*

Gjuha e natyrës dhe natyra e gjuhës. -
Shqipja ka fuqinë e gjuhës së natyrës së saj fono-morfologjike e semantike ta përcaktojë emrin e paraardhësve illir pellgazgjik. Përderisa pellgazët janë paraardhësit e illirëve dhe shqiptarëve, vetëm Shqipja e spjegon lashtësinë e saj. Bindja e realizuar shkencërisht, për origjinën pellgazgjike të popullit shqiptar, fuqizohet përmes gjuhës së natyrës të Shqipes!
Fjala që u krijua në një gjuhë, nuk mund të hulumtohet me preardhje nga gjuhët tjera. Vetëm gjuha që e krijoi një emërtim si fjalë - ajo është gjuhë amtare e saj e cila mund ta spjegojë fono-morfologjikisht, semantikisht dhe ethymologjikisht atë fjalë.
Gjuha e përsosur është ajo gjuhë që i ofrohet më së afërti vet gjuhës së natyrës, sepse gjuha më e përsosur është gjuha e natyrës. Ajo gjuhë që e spjegon gjuhën e natyrës është gjuhë e spikatur  spikje skipe, dhe po ajo gjuhë mund të jetë Ama e gjuhëve tjera të formuara, si gjuhë amtare e një grupi gjuhësh  e deri tek Gjuha e Parë!

 Pellg 
Një fjalë që është krijuar nga një gjuhë, nuk mund të kërkohet me ethymologji në asnjë gjuhë tjetër, por vetëm nga Gjuha Amtare që e krijoi, vetëm ajo gjuhë amtare ka fuqi spjegimi në domethënien e saj!
Tash, cila është ajo Gjuhë Amtare që e krijoi një fjalë, si emërtim  dihet kur provohen gjuhët kryesore, nëse kanë fuqi spjegimi fono-morfologjik dhe cila mund ta spjegojë kuptimin e asaj fjale si emërtim. 
Emri i cili u krijua nga një gjuhë, si fjalë, kompozitë, fjalë e thjeshtë apo e përbërë, nga gjuha amtare rrodhi, u formua në bazë të tingujve, diftongjeve, rrokjeve, si kontest morfologjik, leksikor që e përkufizon, objektin, subjektin, fenomenin natyror, emërtimin antropologjik, toponomastik, - hidronomin, etnonomin, botanomin, zoonomin  bionomin në përgjithësi etj., ku si përgjegjese ato emërtime (nomime) na japin vet kuptimin e tyre vizual, audio-vizual, kuptimin si emër konkret apo si emër abstrakt  qoftë i natyrës së gjallë apo i natyrës së vdekur - dhe që i ofrohen më se afërti vet gjuhës së natyrës, prej të cilës u krijuan tingujt e parë, diftongjet e rroket natyrore!
Emri formon foljet e pjesët e tjera të ligjeratës gramatikore, pra, emri emron, apo nomi nomon nomin, për atë edhe themi emri emron emërtimin, si përkufizim formulues, duke na dhënë formulën e emërtimit.  Njeriu, me gjuhën e tij  u bazua në gjuhën e natyrës, në formën, vetitë fizike, vetitë psikike, veprimin, ndikimin, përsosshmërinë, pozitën, shprehjen e vet figurative apo zanore, tingëlluese, artikullimin e vet, apo paartikulimin, konkretitetin e abstaktitetin e objektit, subjektit, fenomenit, me përcaktimin përmes një përgjegjësje të tij, të saj, të tyre si grup elementesh, apo si një tërësi gjenerale që ka objekti, subjekti apo vet fenomeni natyror, me përcaktimin e qenieve tokësore vepruese natyrore dhe hapësirës universale.
Përderisa dihet shkencërisht se emërtimi I popullit të parë njihet si populli I pellgut të ujit, populli I pellgut të detit dhe nuk thohet  populli I pellagut të detit  atëherë nuk mund të vie ethymologjia e emrit nga fjala  pellag  por nga fjala  pellg  pellgu I ujit, pellgu I detit dhe si emërtim duhet të përcaktohet etnonomi  pellgaz  populli pellgaz, pellgazët, gjuha pellgaze  Pellgasishtja, kultura pellgaze, historiografia pellgazgjike, popujt pellgazgjik, ndërsa si toponom  Pellgania-Pellgazia.
Emri  pellazg si emërtimi i njeriut të popullit të pellgut të ujit, rrodhi nga fjala pellgase - pellg  pellgu (trajta e shquar), pellgjet (shumësi)  me të cilin kuptohet pellgu i ujit - nga gjuha amë e cila e krijoi si spikje skipe illire pellgazgjike dhe se duhet të jetë fuqimisht si emërtim i drejtë  pellgaz. Ndërsa si emërtim - pellazg mbeti në shkencë nga gjuhët greko-sllave si deformim i vet emrit në fjalë si etnonom  pellazg dhe toponom  Pellagonia. Poashtu, edhe fjalëformimi  arkipellgu, si pellgu I ndërtuar afër ujit, me banime njerëzish - arkipellg është edhe një deformim fono-morfologjik si arkipelag  pellgu arkitektural  arkipellgu.
Emrin  pellg-u kanë të drejtë ta thonë secila gjuhë sipas natyrës së saj linguistike, por ethymologjinë e fjalës e nxierrim nga gjuha Amë nga u krijua, duke shprehur vet gjuhën e natyrës.
Pellgu dhe Arkipellgu janë dy fjalë me burim nga e njeta rrënje fjale, pra, nga rrënja pellg  pellgu i ujit si fjalë shqipe edhe e sotme ballkanike. 
Fjala arkipellg-u na përkujton arkitekturën e hershme pellgase  pellgasët si arkitektët më të hershëm të Antikuitetit deri tek pellgasët si arkitektë të Akropolit të Ethanës (Athinës, Athenës), arkitektët e Kullës së Babillonit, Hillionit e deri tek ndërtimet e njohura edhe të vonshme të Konstantinopolit, Arena e Romës, Arena e Pullës, arkitektët e amfitheatrove në natyrë: Theba, Kollosi i Rodit (Rodosi), në Sicilia, Apollonia, Butrinti etj. Dhe e gjithë struktura arkiteknike e tyre është e njejtë, kudo që ndodhen edhe sot si monumente të arkitekturës së lashtë të antikuitetit botëror.
Pellgazët njihen sot etnit e arkitekturës në rrafshin trekontinenal: Azi Perëndimore, Afrikë Veriore dhe Europë Jugore.
Në bazë të studimeve etnogjenetike të sotme dhe të kaluara, shqiptarët njihen pasardhësit e illirëve të lashtë, kurse vet illirët njihen si pasardhësit e pellgasve të stërlashtë, si populli I pellgut të ujit. Prandaj, shqipja e vjetër ka të drejtë për gjurmimin ethymologjik të vet emrit  pellazg, siç thohet sot në shkencë. Shqipja si bija e drejtpërdrejtë e Illirishtes dhe Pellgasishtes së stërlashtë, ka mundësi të ndihmojë në përcaktimin e fjalës  pellg-u për të mos humbur kohë e hapësirë shkencore, në hulumtimin rreth prejardhjes së vërtetë të fjalës, që të mos mbetet edhe më tutje si emër I papërcaktuar emri  pellazg.
Përkundër të gjitha shkrimeve antike, tek authorët e lashtë: Herodoti, Homeri, Hesiodi, Hekateu, Dionisi I Halikarnasit, Straboni, Ptolemeu etj., e tek authorët e shekujve të shkuar dhe deri tek authorët e sotëm  kemi shumë kontradikta lidhur me përcaktimin e emrit  pellgas ngase nuk u filluan studimet ethymologjike të emrit në fjalë, pikërisht nga gjuha amtare, prej së cilës rrodhi etnonomi  pellazg, si nga emrat më të lashtë të Linguistikës Gjenerale, që na lidhë me popullin e pare, respektivisht edhe me gjuhën e parë të njeriut.
Përderisa ka ekzistuar populli I pellgut të ujit atëherë medoemos do të ketë ekzistuar edhe gjuha e popullit të pellgut të ujit  gjuha pellgaze - Pellgasishtja
"Njoftimet e authorëve të vjetër përkojnë në një pikë të rëndësishme, në faktin se ata mohojnë çdo lidhje midis pellgazve dhe fiseve të mëvonshme hellene, përderisa, pellgazët I bënin vëndas, kurse, Hellenët ishin të ardhur" (Historia e Shqipërisë, Tiranë, fq. 49). Lidhur me ketë, studjuesi Muzafer Xhaxhiu, thotë:"Në saje të arritjeve të Historiografisë, të gjuhësisë dhe në veçanëti, të arkeologjisë sonë në çështjen e autoktonisë dhe të kulturës së kombit shqiptar, është vërtetuar katërcipërisht, se banorët e lashtë të vendit tonë, kanë qenë illirët dhe se shqiptarët janë pasardhësit e tyre. Këto arritje, kanë çarë tashmë rrugën, për të bërë kërkime dhe hulumtime të mëtejshme, për të arrijtur tek pellgazët", kështuqë vetëm shqipja, mund të na japi fakte reale për përcaktimin e emrit  pellazg, si lidhje etno-linguistike shqipe  illire  pellgase.
Homeri hillir  paraardhësit e illirëve të lashtë I quante pellgazët hyjnorë atëbotë kur nuk kishte spekullime greko-sllave në historinë e lashtësisë dhe përvehtësime ashtu sikur edhe ai vet u përvehtësua e sot njihet gjojasi poet grek, kur nuk ishte, sepse në kohën homerike, grekët porsa erdhen në Ballkan. Vet Homeri thoshte se "jam nga zoti pellgas" dhe të gjitha personazhet e vepave të tia "Illiada" e "Odhisea" janë heronjt e lashtësisë illiro-pellgazgjike: Akili, Hektori, Priami, Paridi, Asaraku, Odhiseu, Penellopa (ku vetëm shqiptarja e priti burrin 20 vjet, ashtu si e priti në shumë raste të dokumetuara me fakte konkrete deri në kohën tonë). 
Emri  pellazg si etnonom me të cilin paraqitet populli I pellgut të ujit, e që në shkencën tonë të sotme, është hipothetizuar me prejardhje linguistike nga gjuha greke - pelagos  me kuptimin njerëz të detit, apo rrafshinë uji, nga fjala pelargos = lejlek gjoja si njerëz shtegëtarë, kjo është më tepër se një ëndërr spekuative për tI hedhur hi syve botës, në mungesë të spjegimit shqip, pasi derisot nuk kishte ndonjë hipothezë shqipe të shtruar botërisht. Fjala greke pelagos  ka të bëjë me fjalën  pelargos=lejlek, kanjushë, por, jo me emërtimin e popullit të pellgut të ujit  pellgaz, pëllgazët dhe greqishtja nuk mund ta spjegojë emrin  pellgas  përmes fjalës  pelazg, që mundësia për gjurmime ethymologjike në këtë rast, nuk ta mbushë mendjen edhe kur dihet se grekët e pellgazët nuk kishin asgjë të përbashkët. Kjo farso u bë duke insistuar ne greqishten e vjetër, e cila u formua vet nga gjuha illire me ndryshime fono-morfologjike e sufiksive  os, gjoja për tu dalluar si një gjuhë në vete! A nuk është qesharake të krahasohen këto dy fjalë  pelagos e pelargos, gjoja për ethymologji shkencore për emrin  pelazg  pellgaz, kur dihet se njera fjalë  pelagos, është kuptimi I rrafshinës së ujit, kurse, tjetra  pelargos, është përcatimi në greqishte I emrit  lejleku, kanjusha dhe gjoja merret si deminutiv shtegëtimi I atij populli të pellgut të ujit? Çfarë kuptimi ka kanjusha në rrafshinë uji - me pellgun e ujit, tokën, e tëvona, arkipellgun, në të cilin jetoi një popull me emrin e poatij pellgu  pellgaz? 
Ethymologjia e emrit grek  pelargos.  Në vend që të përcaktohet emri  pellgaz (pelazg) nga fjala greke  pelargos = lejlek-u, mund të vijmë në një përfundim ethymologjik shqip, se kjo fjalë mund të sjegohet përmes shqipes. 
Mendoj se, vet fjala greke  pelargos = lejlek-u, është me ethymologji shqipe, ku formohet nga dy rrënje fjalësh  pe + larg + os = pelargos, që diftongu fillesë  pe  I kompozitës në fjalë, është marrë si diftongu që difton emrin  pellg-u, ndërsa pjesa e dytë e emërtimit  larg  kuptohet ndajfolje mënyre - larg, respektivisht, si folje: largoj (unë), largon (ti), largon (ai, ajo), largojmë (na), largoni (ju), largojnë (ata, ato). Apo, largohem, largohesh, largohet (njajësi)  largohemi, largoheni, largohen (shumësi). - Kurse si emër: largim-I-e-et, I,e,të larguar, I,e,të larguarë-a-at-et-it, larguar, me kuptimin e emërtimit të shpendit të largët  lejlekut, kanjushës, si zog shtegëtar I largët nga pellgu  pelargos  I skajuar me sufiksin grek  os.
Njohje gjërmane. - Tëvona, studjuesit gjërman, ethymologjinë e emrit  pellgaz (pellazg), e lidhi me një mënyrë tjetër të origjinës linguistike, si kompozitë e formuar nga dy fjalë, gjërmanishte: bhel ezgo = degë e lulëzuar.
Kjo theori I shkoi përshtati edhe studjuesit Windekens  mbase të gjitha interpretimet me anën e greqishtes dhe të gjuhëve mediterrane nuk po mund të na bindin, për prejardhjen e saktë të emrit  pellgaz (pellazg), ai mundohet të gjejë një pikëmbështetje arkimediane linguistike, si interpretim të mbështetur në "pellazgjishten" si gjuhë gjermanike paragreke, ku gjermanët e vetquajnë lashtësinë e gjuhës së tyre, si shkencë  indo-germanistika. Dhe përveç shumë studjuesve tjerë, Van Windekensi  si një nga mrojtësit kryesorë të kësaj theorie, arrinë në një interpretim duke e krahsuar fjalën  pelazg, me origjinë linguistike me prejardhje nga një formë indo-gjermanike e lashtë  bhel ezgo, kështu: " Në bhel ezgo Windekensi, sheh rrënjen indo-gjermanike bhel dhe prapashtesën ezgo  burbuqe, syth, degë dhe arrinë në një kuptim (me degë, apo me sythe) të lulëzuar  përdorur metaforikisht, për të shenuar forcën vitale të njerëzve" (F.L.Hyttenbach, Pellazgët, Vjenë, 1960, fq. 145).
Lidhur me këtë theori të Windekensit, studjuesi grek, M. Saqellariu, në veprën "Popujt parahellen me origjinë indo-europiane"- Athinë, 1977, pohon se hipotheza e Van Windekensit, sipas të cilës etniku - Pelasgos e ka burimin në indoeuropianishten "Bhelezgos" (degë e lulëzuar). Mirëpo, është ardhur këtu deri tek një theori duke u munduar të vërtetohet disi nga ana fonetike, por assesi nuk ka kurrëfarë mundësie të vërtetohet nga ana semantike. Saqellariu, mendon duke shprehur si aprovim interpretimin e Windekensit, e duke menduar se vërtet e ka burimin nga greqishtja, duke mos iu përmbajtë vet titullit si author "Popujt parahellen" duke u munduar edhe ta aprovojë theorinë gjermane, edhe ta lejë mjegull në ethymologji greke!
Kontradikta e parë linguistike qëndron në aspektin linguistiko-historik, sesi ka mundësi, në përmasa indo-europiane, të gjitha gjuhët i.e. janë gjermanike dhe kontradikta me vetveten greke të M. Saqellariut, se flet për popuj parahellen dhe nuk e din se grekët nuk kanë të bëjnë asgjë me pellgazët. E si përgjegje për të dy theoritë: nëse do të konstatohej drejtë, vet përcaktimi I shkencës linguistike i.e., do të duhej të quhej Linguistika indo-pellgazgjike.
Edhepse, ajo theori çka konstaton Windekensi, gjenë një vërtetim të plotë, po ta shohim fjalën  bhel ezgo - në analogji fonetike dhe semantike shqipe, brënda shqipes si - bhel = bulë, dhe në deminutivin - bulëz, bulza, që na del folja shqipe  bulëzoj  përsëri edhe vet fjala gjermane - bhel, është po ajo fjalë me ethymologji burimore me rrjedhë illiro-pellgazgjike nga pellgasishtja bul(ë)=bhel, kuptimi për fjalën  degë-a. Fjala shqipe  bulë, bulëza, bulëzon, është një deminutiv I fjalës  lulë, lulëza, lulëzon, që është kuptimi I shpërthimit të sythit të lulës së frytit të bimës në degë  bulë, bula, bulëzimi. Kjo fjalë shqipe e vjetër  bulë, formoi edhe fjalën i.e.  bulevard, bulevardi, ku të dy fjalët e kësaj kompozite  bule+vard, janë fjalë shqipe, me kuptimin  vardi I bulëzuar anash, rrugë e gjatë me drunj, pemë, bimë të buluara, vardi (nga emri, hidronomi  Vardari  Vazhdari, lumi që vazhdon gjatë - lumi I gjatë illirian). Ndërsa, këtu e kemi shprehjen shqipe  vardi me bula anash, vardi me bimë të buluara (bulëzuara), vazhdi me bula  vardi me bula  Bulevardi. 
Pra, fjala gjermane  bhel ezgo, jo që e spjegon kuptimin e fjalës  pellazg, por vet kjo fjalë është me kuptimin e prejardhjes shqipe të vjetër  bhel ezgo = bulëza, ku tingulli z, formon kuptimin - bulëzim, lulëzim i bulës, si syth bule, fill lulje e frytit të bimës, zanafill fryti.
Popujt pellgazgjik  Europa pellgazgjike. -
Duke u nisur nga faktet fonomorfologjike linguistike e leksikore, semantike mund të vijmë në një konkludim të përbashkët shkencor, se vet rrënjet e illirishtes formuan të gjitha gjuhët indo-europiane dhe të gjithë popujt e vjetër europian, lidhen shkencërisht me emrin  pellgaz (pelazg) sikurse: thrrako-pellgazian(pelazgian), dako-pellgazian, romano-pellgazian, galo-pellgazian, germano-pellgazian, franko-pellgazian, anglo-sakson-pellgazian,kelto-pellgazian, thrrako-illiro-frigian (Frigët illirian në Azi të Vogël) etj. Unë shohë se të gjitha gjuhët i.e. përbëhen nga rrënjet pellgasishte, illiro-pellgaze të lashtë, kurse, me formimin e gjuhës thrrake të lashtë, si gjuhë illiro-pellgazgjike, të gjitha gjuhët i.e. ndahen në dy nëngrupe, nga grupi linguistik indo-europian, në:
a.	gjuhët euro-perëndimore, si gjuhë illiro-pellgazgjike, ndërsa, 
b.	gjuhët euro-lindore, si gjuhë thrrako-illiropellgazgjike. 
Popujt europian formuan kultet e kulturave të tyre, pikërisht duke u bazuar në elementet illiro-pellgazgjike dhe si të tillë njihen si popuj illiro-pellgazgjik "elementi pellgazgjik ai që ka ushqyer rrënjet e tyre dhe që ka sjellë kaq veçori analoge në formimin e tyre psikik, në kulturën materiale e shpirtërore (duke folur për shqiptarët e grekët N.M.)për tiu ofruar botës pellgazgjike duhet patur para syve vizion tërësor historik dhe parahistorik në lidhjet e tij të mbrëndshme. Dhe ky vizion, mund të përfitohet kur operohet jo vetëm me nocionet e arkeologjisë, e etur përjetësisht edhe për një fragment stele, apo amorfe, me nocionet e gjuhësisë, shkencë jo plotësisht e saktë, ku jo rrallë ka luhatje të ndryshme të interpretimit të ligjeve të saj, por edhe me mjete tjera, duke arritur deri tek fantazia, intuita, deri tek vizioni romantik e patriotic, deri aty ku racionalizmi mbaron së verpruari" (Muzafer Xhaxhiu, Studio albanica, 1970,1).
Elemente pellgazgjike, që sot nënkuptohen prej Homerit, me shprehjen e tij "Pellgaz Hyjnorë" ku vetëm fjala hyjnor-e-ja, hyjnia, hyjnitë, hyjnesha-t, ka mbetur si dokument linguistik shqip, për ta përcaktuar emrin - illir  hillir-hyllir (ilir), si hyllir hyjnorë, njerëz hyjnorë  njerëz që emërtuan yjet (hyjet e qiellit), emrat e tyre janë sot emrat e yjeve universal të Universit (vet veprat e Homerit, janë përkthyer e përshtatur në greqishte, nga illirishtja dhe origjinalet janë zhdukur, tok me të gjitha veprat illirishte, 90 tragjedië e Eskillit e të tjerëve dietarë illirian).
Poashtu Herodoti, kur thotë se "...hellenët i moren këta emra nga Pellgazët" , ndërsa mythologu, P. Grimal thekson se "kur erdhen hellenët në brigjet e Mesdheut, ata gjetën aty hyjni e kulte, kuptimin e të cilave nuk e njihnin",- poashtu Thuqididi, duke folur për Helladën, thotë se ajo nuk ekzistonte më parë, "dhe se emrin ia kanë dhënë asaj, fiset e ndryshme, më tepër pellgazët". "Niebuhr i bënte pellgazët popullin më të përhapur në Europë, parase të fillonte Historia e Greqisë" (G. Dottin "Popuj të vjetër të Europës"  1916, Paris, fq.129).
Pellgazët mendohet të jenë dukur edhe para mijëvjeçarit të IV p.e.r. në hapsirën mesdhetare dhe egjeane, mendojnë disa dijetarë, historian. Si rrjedhë kronologjike dhe në lidhje gjenetike illiro-pellgase kemi sot dy theza të njohura: njera thotë se illirët janë fis pellgaz, degë e trungut pellgazgjik, kurse tjetra thotë se, pellgazët janë fis illirian. Studjuesi, Hyttenbach, në veprën e tij "Pellazgët", i pranon pellgazët si illirë, jovetëm në Thesali dhe Epir, por edhe në Makedhoni, Pelloponez, Troadë (Trojë), Atikë, Azi të Vogël, Kretë e ujdhesa tjera egjeane edhe në Itali. Tash, a janë pellgazët fis illirian, apo illirët një fis pellgazgjik, na trajtojnë të njejtën lashtësi etnogjenetike, të dy theoritë shkencore i.e., si çështje ende të hapura, por, që thonë të njejtin përfundim, se illiro-pellgazët, apo pellgazo-illirët janë paraardhësit e stërlashtë, stërgjyshër të shqiptarëve ballkanik të sotëm.
Pellgazologu, Hyttenbach, jovetëm që i pranon pellgazët si illirë, në Epir e Thesali, Makedhoni, Trojë (Troadë), Azi të Vogël, Thrrakë, Pelloponez etj., por thotë se "ky unitet i gjërë qytetërimesh, të tërësisë ballkano-anatoliane dhe ky rend kronologjik i evolucionit të tyre në periudhën e kalimit nga neolitiku në atë të metaleve, na çon në përfundim, që rruga e përshkruar nga të parët e illirëve, duhet të kërkohet në gjysmën e mijëvjeçarit të Tretë (III) p.e.r." atëbotë, kur bota illire ishte në kulmin e lulëzimit të saj kulturo-historik, si kohë parazeusiane e Olympit illirian, atëbotë kur lulëzonte rrjedha kronologjike e Kronit pellgazgjik, të cilin e mbuloi epoka zeusiane edhe si periudhë mythologjike, edhe si periudhë historiko-shkencore e antikuitetit illirik.
Tash, mund të shtrohet pyetja thjeshtë: a duhet të përcaktohet emri  pellazg si paraardhësi I illirëve dhe shqiptarëve të sotëm, përmes fjalëve greke  pelagos e pelargos, apo nga gjuha shqipe, si gjuhë illiro-pellgaze përmes fjalës - pellg  pellgaz  si populli I pellgut të detit, kur dihet se shqipja është bija e illirishtes dhe pellgasishtes, gjuha e paraardhësve illiro-pellgazgjik? Natyrisht, Shqipja përcakton emrin e paraardhësve pellgaz!
Të shohim tash në bazë të natyrës së gjuhës se si tingëllojnë fono-morfologjikisht dhe semantikisht, zotat e antikuitetit illiro-pellgazgjik, me emërtimet e tyre, për të vërtetuar jovetëm spjegimin shqip të tyre në mënyrë ethymologjike, kur shqipja I ka si emërtime paraardhëse të saja  por, se Shqipja është vet Gjuha e Perëndive të Olympit illiro-pellgazgjik  skipe illire-pellgaze.
1. Zeusi ..zoti suprem, zojsi suprem 
2. Apolloni .zoti I diellit
3. Poseidoni .zoti i detërave
4. Hermesi .. zoti I fshehtësisë
5. Klimnestra.perëndia e klimës, motit  klima nestra (nesër)
6. Aresi, Marrsizoti I luftërave, marrësi I jetërave në luftëra - Marsi
7. Dionisi zoti I argëtimit, 
8. Ethana, Athena, Thana .perëndia e të folurit, mbrojtjes dhe e bimëve 
9. Afrodita..dita afron, perëndia e ditës, e bukurisë dhe dashurisë
10.Hera perëndia e qëndresës, fuqisë qiellore
11.Dhemetra.perëndia e bujqësisë  ama e dheut, arës së bukës
12. Artemidha perëndia e arteve dhe e gjuetisë  arte mI dha, mI dha artet
Këta 12 perënditë illiro-pellgazgjik, jovetëm në pikëpamje mythologjike, si drejtues të njeriut e botës së lashtë, ky numër 12, jovetëm që është numri I 12 muajve të vitit të kalendarit illiro-pellgazgjik  por, edhe derisot, ky numër është përcaktues I 12 fiseve shqiptare: Hoti, Gruda, Gashi, Berisha, Krasniqja, Thaçi, Kastrati, Btyçi, Kelmendi, Shala, Shoshi e Morina.
Poashtu, ky numër 12 tek shqiptarët është edhe përkufizimi I këshillit gjykues, si ent gjykimi zakonoro-juridik, si gjyq popullor  gjykatë drejtësie, ku ndahet drejtësia: betime, rregullime pronësoro-juridike, pajtime gjaqesh, gjykime veprash penale, rregullime problemesh finansiare, gjykime dhe ekzekutime administrativo-pronësore, rregullime problemesh familiare, martesore, trashigimore, etj., - si formë e juridiksionit shtetëror në Kosovë derisot në shek. XXI. - Përmes 12 Pleqve, apo 12 Prijësave të 12 Fiseve, si Paria e 12 fiseve shqiptare në fjalë, u formua si gjykatë popullore me emërtimin - Pleqnia  Plakonia  Kuvendi I Pleqve shqiptarë. 
Plakonia shqiptare e sotme, si forum zakonor juridiksional, na përkujton Plakoninë illiro-pellgaze të lashtë  Gjykimi me 12 Pleq, apo Betimi me Njëzetekatër (nga dy prijësa-princa për çdo fis), është edhe sot në shprehjet shqipe si: "Njëqint gjaqe bëhen dhe në fund nuk kanë care pa u ulë në çergë me 12 Pleq në Plakoni / Duhet patjetër me dalë nPlakoni / Beja bahet me 12 Pleq edhe me 24 / Qysh ta ndanë Pleqnia  nuk guxon me luejtë / Ta bajë benë me 24 / etj. Pakonia shqiptare ka rregulluar problematikën ekzistenciale  si një Gjyq i Popullit në funksion edhe nën shtete e pushtete të huaja shekullore.
Mythologjia illiro-pellgazgjike, si trashigimi etnogjenetike reale pasardhëse deri tek shqiptarët ballkanik, është përciellë me përkushtim të plotë nga mythi deri tek Realja  respektivisht, duke I spjeguar ethymologjikisht 12 zotat e Lashtësisë.
Ndërsa, sa për kuriozitet linguistik, për ta shikuar e ndjerë natyrën e gjuhës, se të kujt janë vërtet, zotat e antikuitetit, të shohim perënditë greke të kohës: Hypsistos (zoti I qiellit), Chthonios (zoti I nëntokës), Moiraia (Athena), Grairae, Graces (grekët e sotëm), Melaina (Afrodita), Teleia (e begatisë), Hesperidea, Leukothea, Letos, Hestia, Eileithyia etj.(Zotat e grekëve sipas Karl Kerenyi-t). A nuk janë këta zota grek, si emërtime të natyrës së gjuhës greke, që dallojnë nga zotat illiro-pellgazgjik? 
Natyra e gjuhës preokupon të rishqyrtojë linguistikën me mënyrat fono-morfologjike e semantike, në emërtimet e lashtësisë, si rishqyrtim I Historisë!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zëu_s

> Ndërsa, sa për kuriozitet linguistik, për ta shikuar e ndjerë natyrën e gjuhës, se të kujt janë vërtet, zotat e antikuitetit, të shohim perënditë greke të kohës: Hypsistos (zoti I qiellit), Chthonios (zoti I nëntokës), Moiraia (Athena), Grairae, Graces (grekët e sotëm), Melaina (Afrodita), Teleia (e begatisë), Hesperidea, Leukothea, Letos, Hestia, Eileithyia etj.(Zotat e grekëve sipas Karl Kerenyi-t). *A nuk janë këta zota grek, si emërtime të natyrës së gjuhës greke, që dallojnë nga zotat illiro-pellgazgjik?*


Jo nuk jan.
Nuk eshte e vertet qe keta emra jan "greqisht", jan perpunuar apo pershtatur pak kesaj "greqishtes" fallso, por ende mund te shihet qe kan prejardhje nga shqiptaret dhe jan shqip e jo "greqisht", dhe nuk eshte e vertet qe emri Pellasgoi do te thot njerz te pellgut apo kshtu diçka ne kete drejtim, ky emer nuk ka asgje te beje me pellg.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> ky emer nuk ka asgje te beje me pellg.


Ky emer spjegohet vetem me fjalen pellg pra vetem me gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## Baptist

Pelargi, ne gjuhen pellasgjike duhet te kete tjeter kuptim, ndersa shqiptimi nuk ishte P por F. 

Greket kete emer e moren dhe e perdoren per Lejlek. 
E drejte! 

Por jo ekskluzivisht, fel-largi ishin shpezë shtegtare dhe kryesisht kenetore/lagunare.

Nje nder fiset me te njohura pellasge te greket ishte fisi i vecante pellasg, Lelegi.
Ky fis e kishte totem Lejlekun dhe pasi ishte nje nder fiset e para pellasge me te cilat greket rane ne kontakt, etnonimin pellasg filluan ta konsiderojne si lejlek.

----------


## XH.GASHI

PERSHENDETJE-                                                    
                                          SUPOZIM  
Kur  flasin argumentet

Te gjith keta emra kan etimolin e njejt paresor  , forma harkore shendritja rrita vendi i percakton  emrat   disa emra i kam pershkruar nga fjalori  i hartuar nga  Kostollari,Thomaj,Lloshi, Samara, Kola ,Daka , Haxhillazi ,Shehu , Leka ,Lafe ,Sima Feka  dhe Keta ka edhe shum te tjer por per sot kaq  .

APOLLO,APOLLODI,DIELLI,YLLI  edhe Shenja PLUSI +,FALLUSI,ALLEPH,APOLLO 11
PELLA,PELLAZG-YLLIR, PELLAZGJISHT,

, POLLOGU PALLOSH ,PELLUM-BI,PALLUSH,PLLUSKA ,PULLA,PULLAZINA,PULLAZI,PALLOJ,PALLE,PALLTO,PELER  INE

PALLOSHK,PALLAD,PALLAS,PALLADIUM,PALLAT,PLISI,PLIS  A,PLISH,PULLA
PELLË,SHPATA AVLEMENTI ,PALLA,PELLG  PLLE –BARS PER GJEDHINDELEN ETJ  PIELL LINDJE VALLE,VAL ETJ ETJ .

Pra te gjith keta emra jane emra qe i perkasin  gjuhes SHQIPE .
Qellimi im ishte qe  ta afroj gjuhen ton  me emrin e lashtesis me emrin e te parve tane PELLAZGVE.


Duke studjuar emrin YLLI -DIELLI-HYLLIAD-HELLIOS- DZEWZ- APOLLO ALEPH... kam ardh ne perfundim se emri PELLAZG dhe emriYLLIR jan emra te njejt .


                                PERSHENDETJE

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Tannhauser

Jepi Nezir, jepi. Ethimologji nuk egziston. Por edhe ne qofte se egzistonte do ishte shkenca qe merret me doket e zakonet (ethimo ne greqisht) ne vecanti (se keto ne fakt i studion folkloristika).

Ky gjeniu ne fund do zbertheje edhe gjuhen e Tolkin (e cila e them une paraprakisht ishte dialekt i iliro-pellazgjishtes B).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XH.GASHI

pershendetje-

Keto jan argumente  o tannhauser   pse a po ju dhemb ndokund qe po kundershtoni  une me lart askund nuk ju kam permend juve dhe asnje gjuhe tjeter as gjuhen  Greke me duket se eshte e shkruar kjart.

Spo i jepi aspak po ketu ulur tuj pi kafe ,po edhe ne folklor,ne veshje ne are edhe ne qjell  edhe ne gjdo lemi sepse gjuha jon eshte baza e ketyre emrave por edhe ay emri qe po thua se eshte emer GREK  edhe ay ka perkthim adekuat  ne gjuhen   etym eshte e afert me emrin - vetëm  Shqipe   pra vetemloj se sjam tuj ba sen.

Tannhauser  tjera her kur  te shkruash per emrin    YLLI-r -PELLA-zg 
shkruaje se paku fillimin  me shkronja te mëdhaja.


                              pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Mos ki merak XhGashi. Shkruaj ate qe mendon dhe si e llogjikon. Ska asgje te keqe. Lere Tannhauserin se kur permendet lashtesia dhe ndonje lidhje e shqiptareve me pellazget kete mikun sikur e pickon miza. E te thuash ti se ju hap barku per objektivizem...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XH.GASHI

pershendetje - 

darius na kem nevoj per kesi antare qe i ndjek xekrri pamvarsisht se kush eshte , per emrin etim po ja lshoj do xekrra verrtet duhet te jemi te pa anshem ne forum .

disa ketu nuk po e perdorin shkronjen  H

emri   etim  nese eshte  emer Grek eshte i pervetsuar dhe rrjedh nga emri 
HETIM-VEQIM  ka shum emra te gjuhes son qe  e kan kete baz paresore.po spo i ceku  e ju pershendes  e njeherit ju falenderoj per postimet e fotove  qe kishit bere ju dhe barati 
 Te kisha lutur edhe nje sherbim nese ke mundsi eshte diku ne nje muze te Amerikes nje simbol i suastices  eshte nje punim qe ka kuptim te madh te tema ku i keni postuar fotot  tatuazhat ky kryq i Diellit eshte me koka kuajsh edhe nje shtepi indianesh vigvam nese posedon postoje  te me qelen syte mua dhe disave .

                       pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XH.GASHI

pershendetje -

 Jo or te gezuar une nuk kam ndermend te diskutoj per prralla -mite ,ketu eshte     forum Shqiptare  .
 Ketu mund te shprehim  mendimet  tona me argumente  skemi nevoj perqendrohemi ne konkluzione banale te tjerve nese keni dic material apo argumente per etimolin e emrave mund te diskutojm pamvarsisht se cilit komb i takoni por pa ofendime  ,le te jen argumentet rruga e drejt e trasuar.

 Per ket antarin e gluhes  ky ""kunder shtepia'''  % per %  eshte ndonje bire 
  i zotit PTAH  ose  hija e tij. 
Akejt- Danajt  u shperngulen nga LIBIA se pari ne Spart  si  l-ake-r demon dreq i lakrave edhe figuren ja paska pershtat origjinal te parve te vet vetem brinat po mundohet ti rris ketu ne ket forum  por qenka  iri  ani  po ditka te flas Shqip  . EUUU.
                    KISH HUMB NJE PERSONAZH TE WOLT DISNI   MOS JE TI ?
IK NGA KETU O I GEZUAR  SHKO  GJIRO NAJ FILM TE ANIMUAR QENKE I NGJAJSHEM ME ATE  ,,DEMONIN TASMANIAN'' .

              Pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Centaurus

O Antihauser a po e sheh Shqiptarin aty ne avatar te Skipetarit, ja edhe nje here nje foto ekstra per ty,  pasiqe po deshironi kaq shum ju askushi te jeni dikushi, ne kosto te Shqiptarve si shum popuj te tjere:



Pra knaqu edhe pak me endrrat tua "Greke" se gati i ka ardhe fundi genjeshtrave te hajnave Turko-Jevgj ortodoks.

Nuk eshte as hera e pare e as e fundit qe Shqiptaret bejne mrekullira e ia terin pendlat te gjith botes, pra flej pa çorapa se edhe juve do te jua nxerrim gjumin pas disa viteve.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Centaurus

Etimologjia e emrit Pellazg

Ketu kemi fjalen PELL apo PELLA qe une jam 100 % i sigurt qe do te thot PJELL apo PJELLA (fara, rodi, populli etj.), e me tej nuk e di, vetem se me duket qe emri Pellazg ne origjinal eshte PELLAZGOI, pra PELLA ne gjuhen e vjeter eshte PJELLA ne gjuhen e sotme, kurse kjo ZGOI (zgoj) nuk e di çka do te thot, kam nje ide per kete ama perseri po them qe nuk e di.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Mos u merrni kot me Antihauser apo se cfare shkruani ai (qe meqe ra fjala se keni marre vesh fare se cfare ka dashur te thote). Ai shkruan si gjithe anetaret e tjere.

Pra vazhdoni temen dhe perqendrohuni tek ideja e saj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ajzberg

Etimologjia e emrit PELLAZG

Ne qofte se gaboj te me falin historianet,linguistet e te tjere ne forum per interpretimin e emrit Pellazg.Keto qe po shkruaj jane thjesht ne interpretimin e shkronjave te alfabetit shqip.
PELLAZG -PELLAZGET jane njerezit qe ne fillimet e tyre kane ngrene fruta ndoshta ashtu sic eshte cekur me perpara nga shkrimet ketu, kane ngrene lende lisi.
Une jam dyshues ne percaktimin e tyre si banore te Pellgut.Perse duhet te themi PELLGAS pra banore te pellgut  kur fjala eshte per PELLAZG ,popull pellazg. 
Nuk i ve vulen por mendoj qe emri Pellazg ka te beje me ata popuj qe perdoren frutat per te ngrene .Pra ne qofte se do ta vizatonim nje Pellazg do te shikonim nje njeri qe shtrengon ne doren e tij nje frut nga pema qe e ka keputur.
Gjithashtu edhe interpretimin e ketij emri si SHPELLAZG apo SHPELLAGJI nuk me bind .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XH.GASHI

PERSHENDETJE 

EMRI  PELLA -ZGËt 
PELLA  - ALLEP   A POLLO -di    YLLI -r nenkupton  hark  shendritje  ngjyre  te verdh ne te bardh NGJURA E ULLIT -DIELLIT
ZGËT  ESHTE  VETEM  ZOTË .
e din o  shenjtar se ne KOSOV  i vejn nuses  PLISIN ne kok arsyetim esht te lind te qet ne drit PALLOSH E PALLOSHE   DIELL E HANE .
                                   PERSHENDETJE

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Baptist

PELLAZGET
PHELLAS-KET
P-HELLAS-KET
P/F/Phi-HYLLAS-KET

Shihni qarte nga vijne emertimet e miqve tane, qe na kane dale baballare tani.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XH.GASHI

Pershendetje
me lart me esht pervjedhur nje shkronj ku shkruanULLITkam desht ta shkruaj YLLIT por sndryshon asgje perpos qe tregon kuptimin e ullirit se edhe ay ka etimolin te keta emra

Ka mundsi te skjarohet  kjo Referenca e Juaj  Styxi


Te Pershendes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## XH.GASHI

PERSHENDETJE

Emra me kuptim  te nr nje =1 dhe shkronjes G

G=1 gen -generi-njëri  guha - gjuha gjoksi -goksim  gurmazi  grami -pesha  gram-atik por gjithsesi duhet te cekim se    emri -  gjall , gjallim ,i gjalli  - n'gallim .  
gem gerrnet  ,germa,gerlat,gërma ,germanium,gërmes ,germaz -gërmic ,germushëm-ngermosje , gerrmih-rrëmih ,gjurmim, gjurm, gërmit,gryssur-grmuç,germuqaz ,gropoj ,grmys germoj ,gremin etj etj 

Ka edhe tjer emra por me shkronjen k  si kalli ,kajzit egrurit, kallnuer,kallam ,kallamoç ,kallcë kallushan ,kallamidhe,kallauz,kallzues , kallfe kallup , kallap prej gallap,kulm -pullaz emri i fisit kelmend ketu e gjen etimolin paresor  kulm-mend keto jan vetem supozime te Xh. Gashit ....
etj etj

Mora vetem shembuj qe gjuha jon eshte e bazuarper emertim ne  form ne ngjyr ne funksion te emertimit  te shumices se emrave siq e kam cekur me lart .

Te gjith keta emra paraqesin  kuptimin  e  numrit nje  pra forma e lakuar dhe e drejt  ka edhe shum emra te tjer po le vend edhe per antare te tjereqe te sjellin diqka  te behen pjesmarres  te ketij  mendimit tim .


                             pershendetje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Baptist

> Doureios Typos'


Ja edhe fyerja qe i ben fytyra juaj e ngedheshur intelektit shqiptar. Menduat te na hidhni hi syve me transliterimin shqip zoteria i vetequjtur kali i trojes oktagonal? Ju e dini ku eshte troja. Gaboheni tek kali. 

Po na duhesh. Nepermjet teje shohim si rrjedh helmi grek.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Darius

Lere Styx pash zotin se nuk ja vlen. I hoqja ato shkrimet qe mos prishja temen. Rezultatin e dija si dhe arsyen dhe me takonte mua ta vija ne vend ate qe po rreshkiste. Ne vazhdojme temen dhe bejme ate qe kemi ne dore. Kushdo te lexoje dhe mesoje eshte i mirepritur, kush do te prishi dhe helmoje po ashtu nuk e leme perjashta. Bujaria jone nder shekuj na ka mesuar ti shtrijme doren te gjitheve. Kush do e merr dhe e shtrengon me mirenjohje, kush do e kafshon. Po tani goje pa dhembe kane mbetur dhe nuk kafshojne dot me, vetem jargaviten.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

